

The False Ideals of the Web - gaurav_v
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/19/opinion/sopa-boycotts-and-the-false-ideals-of-the-web.html?_r=1&hp

======
kls
_Those rare tech companies that have come out in support of SOPA are not
merely criticized but barred from industry events and subject to boycotts. We,
the keepers of the flame of free speech, are banishing people for their
speech._

One small nitpick or a large one depending on your position, but the author
seems to subscribe to the concept that corporations are people. Never the
less, even if one subscribes to it, I as a individual have a right to boycott
anyone I want to, if I don't like a person, I can ask them to leave my
property and I can not engage in commerce with them. If they are adamant about
their right to speech then they can stick to their guns. There is nothing
about the right to free speech that protects revenue for supporting a position
that is in direct contrast to others rights. I find the conclusion draw in
that sentence to be dubious.

